# RAYMARINE dragonfly



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

Decisions??

Not sure if I want the Dragonfly or the Elite 7 hd gold.

The elite is a 7 inch and the dragon is 5.7" 

What opinions do you have?

Currently running a 520 c, and a 8300 low chartploter on the wheel.The 8300 had some issues last fall,and not sure if I fixed it. 

Thanks guys

Coop


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I vote Dragonfly. Raymarine "CHIRP" Technology is built into the Dragonfly where it is a [email protected],500 add-on to many other Raymarine Units. 

The Elite's look great. The fact that Dragonfly incorporates "CHIRP" is a BIG advantage. I suggest reading about the "CHIRP" Technology to help your decision.

Best!

TB


----------

